# Delta Wood Lathe 46-255 Help



## pmitch53 (29 Jul 2015)

Hi i have just bought an other lathe its a Delta Wood Lathe 46-255 can any one tell me what size thread has it has so i can bye for a chuck for it and what live center does it take please
Thank you
Pete


----------



## blackrodd (30 Jul 2015)

Until someone else comes along, I could only find a 46- 250 model, not a 255, perhaps it's a later model.
So not able to help with you're thread size
Here's a link for parts diagram for the 46-250, should you not have one, for the 255 and they are similar. 
Regards Rodders

http://www.mikestools.com/download/Delt ... e-WL11.pdf


----------



## chrisfarrow (30 Jul 2015)

I suspect it's essentially the same as this http://www.fox-machines.com/en/fox-mach ... f=48&p=233

I'm sure if you give them a call they can confirm either way.


----------



## Hobbyshop (30 Jul 2015)

Spindle thread size is 1" x 8tpi.
It is the same machine as the Axminster AWVSL900, and the Jet JWL-1236 (and probably the fox machine mentioned above).
Downloadable manuals are not difficult to find for the Axminster and Jet lathes.

I have purchased replacement pulleys from axminster based on their AWVSL900 and they are identical.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## Dave Brookes (30 Jul 2015)

Try this link
http://cdn.timurkaripov.netdna-cdn.com/ ... +255+lathe

Dave


----------



## pmitch53 (30 Jul 2015)

Thank you all for your help i should be able to get something from those links and measurements 
Thanks again 
Pete


----------



## lurker (2 Aug 2015)

I have this lathe
1"x8 tpi
M2

Pm me if you want a scan of the manual


----------



## Chippymint (1 Jun 2016)

Hi

I'm new to this forum so sorry if I have made and error. 

I have just obtained the above lathe without a manual. I note you have one and was wondering if you let me have a copy please? 

Please let me know. 

all the best 

Steve


----------



## lurker (1 Jun 2016)

Pm me with a e mail address and I will send you a scan.
You will be a bit disappointed though.

I mean with the manual
The lathe has been fine, have had it from new 12 years ago and it's in regular use


----------

